# How do I block specific websites?



## nopeeking (Jan 8, 2004)

My stepson has been visiting "questionable" websites. Is there a way to block individual ones?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, there is. Multiple ways in fact. If you're looking to just block them on one computer, I can tell you how to do that or if you're looking to block them on all the computers connected to a router in your house I can tell you how to do that too.


----------



## nopeeking (Jan 8, 2004)

We're have only one computer. Thanks for helping.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, and my last question is what web browser do you use? (Internet Explorer, Firefox, Google Chrome, Opera, etc).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can just edit your HOSTS file and put in a line like this.

*127.0.0.1 google.com*

That line will block access to the domain google.com

*S*tart, *R*un, *NOTEPAD c:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS.*

This opens the HOSTS file and you can edit it in NOTEPAD, it's a plain text file.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Hosts file is a good option.

You could use Windows Live Family Safety.
http://explore.live.com/windows-live-family-safety

You could use K-9 Web Protection.
http://www1.k9webprotection.com/

I personally use OpenDNS.


----------



## nopeeking (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm using Internet Explorer 6.


----------



## funguy123us (May 3, 2010)

Like other said, modify host file. Also you can buy software that will let you control which sites you kids can visit.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

First bit of advice - Upgrade to Internet Explorer 8. 

Second bit of advice - In Internet Explorer, click *Tools*, then *Internet Options*, then under the *Privacy* tab click *Sites*. Then type in the URL that you don't want accessed and hit "Block."


----------



## nopeeking (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I will block some sites using your advice.

Just a quick question. What are the advantages to updating to I.E. 8?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Internet Explorer 6 is extremely out of date, and when programs become so out of date, their security, speed and more is way behind that of newer versions. Internet Explorer 8 (and soon 9 will be out, I'm sure) will provide you with faster browsing speeds, increased security, and much more. Also, some sites like Youtube have stopped supporting Internet Explorer 6 because it is so out of date. Updating software like that is very important and I suggest you do it as soon as possible.

Having said that, I also think it's important you understand that Internet Explorer isn't the only web browser out there. In fact, out of all the web browsers, Internet Explorer (even version 8) has been shown to have the lowest security and speed among other things of all tested browsers. 

If you would like suggestions on new browsers, help transferring data, or even just help on how to update to Internet Explorer 8, let me know and I'll be glad to help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can also consider FireFox.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

TheShooter93 said:


> First bit of advice - Upgrade to Internet Explorer 8.
> 
> Second bit of advice - In Internet Explorer, click *Tools*, then *Internet Options*, then under the *Privacy* tab click *Sites*. Then type in the URL that you don't want accessed and hit "Block."


What happens when someone installs another browser. Kids are smart. They like to play dumb but when they really want something they become instant Einsteins.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Squashman said:


> What happens when someone installs another browser. Kids are smart. They like to play dumb but when they really want something they become instant Einsteins.


Then why didn't he delete the history? 

But I digress. If the problem persists another method can be used to block it either in router settings, the HOSTS file, or whatever it may be. But for right now I was simply suggesting a simple fix.



> You can also consider FireFox.


I use Firefox and suggest installing that over Internet Explorer 8 any day.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd give them a limited account and perhaps us a combination of HOSTS and perhaps OpenDNS filtering. Should hold them at bay for a little while.


----------



## nopeeking (Jan 8, 2004)

Thankyou all for your input. I'll take into consideration alot of your suggestions, including upgrading to I.E. 8. Do I need to do anything special (i.e. back up files etc) before installing it? Or will it just install over top of 6 with no problems? 

With regards to the questionable webites...a friend also suggested I download a free keylogger. They had used one themselves but said that the keylogger (even though it had invisible spying) would not load when the computer was restarted. It had to be started manually.  Therefore it would not log keystrokes or websites if the person using the computer happened to restart it first.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Favorites and such will automatically transfer over to Internet Explorer 8 as well as Firefox. 

In regards to getting a keylogger, there isn't really much need. A keylogger wouldn't prevent anything but simply tell you what he was doing. Using one of the suggested methods you will be able to prevent access and not have to worry about it in the future. But no, I have never heard of a keylogger that didn't have to be started manually.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your really want to block the computer from getting to sites so a hosts file will work. 
Blocking IE or Firefox is only within that program and you can get Flash versions of Firefox that gets around most of that but a hosts file will stop all going tru that PC.

So then you just got to setup the hosts file and lock it under the Admin rights so they can not get to it.

Hostsman is a hosts file manager and you run it under Admin rights and you need the Admin rights to edit the hosts file. 
http://www.abelhadigital.com/hostsman

I use *KeyScrambler Personal* free version.
http://www.qfxsoftware.com/ks-windows/features.htm
http://www.qfxsoftware.com/ks-windows/which-keyscrambler.htm

This is *Not* a keylogger but keeps a keylogger from knowing what your typing.


----------



## kjt1981 (Jul 12, 2010)

I can personally recommend K9. Its free and it's web based and so far ive been unable to find a way around it. Its almost impossible to get round.


----------



## HKiani786 (Jul 13, 2010)

Theres a software!!! K9 WEB PROTECTION FREE


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

kjt1981 said:


> I can personally recommend K9. Its free and it's web based and so far ive been unable to find a way around it. Its almost impossible to get round.





HKiani786 said:


> Theres a software!!! K9 WEB PROTECTION FREE


How many times do we need to post about K9. I already posted about it at the beginning of this conversation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Squashman said:


> How many times do we need to post about K9. I already posted about it at the beginning of this conversation.


Apparently, at least three times in a single thread.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

K-9 
I say 6 more times so we can have it posted 9 times.


----------



## khatikbbdn72 (Apr 19, 2010)

i have a question, as far as hosts file is concerned, there is 1 loopback address and a local host, *if we want to add more than 1 url(sites to be blocked) in hosts file.. then should we use d same ip(loop back address) and diffrent url..
i would appreciate if u could show it wid an example
*


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Blocking Unwanted Parasites with a Hosts File
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

The same 127.0.0.1 
127.0.0.1 ad.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 www.ad.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 junk.com
127.0.0.1 www.junk.com

Lots of site if you blocked junk.com then they change over to www.junk.com so you need to add that also.

Lots of info at the link here http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm and more from the links on the page and from dropdown at the top.

A good hosts file manager will make it all so much more easy to deal with the hosts file too.


----------



## khatikbbdn72 (Apr 19, 2010)

thanx alot hewee..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome khatikbbdn72.


----------

